# Filesharing-Plattformen verletzen laut EuGH ebenfalls das Urheberrecht



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Filesharing-Plattformen verletzen laut EuGH ebenfalls das Urheberrecht*

						Für Betreiber von File-Sharing-Plattformen fallen künftig schwere Zeiten an. Der Europäische Gerichtshof teilt in einer aktuellen Pressemitteilung die Entscheidung mit, dass auch Betreiber entsprechender Plattformen Urheberrechtsverletzungen begehen und damit künftig auch zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden können.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Filesharing-Plattformen verletzen laut EuGH ebenfalls das Urheberrecht*


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juni 2017)

Frage: Gilt das Urteil gleichermaßen auch für die mannigfaltigen Plattformen, die Links zu OCH-Inhalten anbieten?
Falls ja wäre das ein mächtiger Schlag gegen die Szene, falls nein ist der Nutzen sehr begrenzt - dann wird einfach nur von PirateBay nach XYZ verschoben wo die Regelung nicht greift.

Ich befürchte, dass die OCH-Methode nicht betroffen ist, da das ja kein klassisches "Filesharing" ist.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2017)

Ich denke nicht, dass das irgendeine Auswirkung hat.
Sowas muss immer von Fall zu Fall entschieden werden, pauschalisieren kann man hier nicht.


----------



## mannefix (15. Juni 2017)

Wie sieht das aus mit Outlook? Da kann theoretisch jeder "illigale Dateien" mit verschicken. Macht MS sich da strafbar und muss alles kontrollieren?
Grundsätzlich ist es gut das Sachen geschützt werden (Spiele, Musik).

Manche Sachen sollten "frei" sein. Mathematische Formeln, grundlegende Bücher, MP3 etc.
 Etwas dass gut ist, wenn es viele/alle haben. Da kann auch der Staat an die Urheber zahlen.


----------



## Spexxos (15. Juni 2017)

mannefix schrieb:


> Etwas dass gut ist, wenn es viele/alle haben. Da kann auch der Staat an die Urheber zahlen.



Und von wem bekommt der Staat sein Geld? Von den Bürgern. Also zahlen alle Bürger etwas was vermeintlich gut ist und von den alle was haben, egal ob sie es nutzten. Willkommen bei GEZ 2.0


----------



## Syluxs (15. Juni 2017)

Aus anderen Artikeln kann man entnehmen, dass das Urteil auch gegen Anbieter von OCH-Links gerichtet ist. Allerdings betrifft es allgemein nur Seiten, die profitorientiert arbeiten, was bei forenähnlichen Seiten häufig nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Bartolas (15. Juni 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Frage: Gilt das Urteil gleichermaßen auch für die mannigfaltigen Plattformen, die Links zu OCH-Inhalten anbieten?
> Falls ja wäre das ein mächtiger Schlag gegen die Szene, falls nein ist der Nutzen sehr begrenzt - dann wird einfach nur von PirateBay nach XYZ verschoben wo die Regelung nicht greift.
> 
> Ich befürchte, dass die OCH-Methode nicht betroffen ist, da das ja kein klassisches "Filesharing" ist.



Erstmal betrifft das nur die Anbieter von Filesharing Links. Und es geht auch lediglich darum, das Provider den Zugang zu z.B. Pirate Bay sperren müssen wenn die Urheber das verlangen.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (15. Juni 2017)

"sowie die Bereitstellung illegaler Inhalte in Form von Links oder Einbettungen stellt eine "öffentliche Wiedergabe" gemäß EU-Urheberrechtsrichtlinie 2001/29/EG und damit eine Urheberrechtsverletzung dar."

Dann müssen sie jetzt ja auch endlich google bestrafen!

Google ist meine Nummer 1 wenn es darum geht Filme. Spiele, Pornos etc. zu suchen, da diese eben alle Seiten durchsucht und man gleich noch seinen OneClickHoster mit abgeben kann UND torrent auschließen kann


*INU-Edit: Bitte keine (Such-)Tipps wie man Google als Suchmaschine zu Warez usw. am effektivsten nutzt. Danke.*


----------



## Hatuja (15. Juni 2017)

Das Urteil scheint, wie bei solchen "Internet-Urteilen", absolut unausgegorener Schwachsinn zu sein.
Bis zu welcher "Link-Tiefe" muss denn der Betreiber prüfen?
Wenn sie sich nur bei direkter Verlinkung strafbar machen, wird halt eine weitere Plattform dazwischengeschaltet = Plattform wieder legal!
Wenn sie es bis zur "Absoluten Quelle" verlangen (alles andere wäre ja eigentlich sinnlos), macht sich jeder Anbieter strafbar!
Also entweder hat es keine Wirkung oder sie schalten das Internet ab!

Da fällt mir grad ein, dass es Heise oder Golem doch mal so eine Aktion gestartet hatte nach einem Urteil vom, ich meine, LG Hamburg.
Das hatte doch entschieden, dass kommerzielle Webseitenbetreiber die  Inhalte, auf die sie verlinkten, auf Rechtmäßigkeit prüfen müssten und sich dies ggf. von der Gegenseite bestätigen lassen müssen.
Daraufhin hatten sie das LG mit Anfragen gelöchert, dass sie vom LG eine Eidesstattliche Erklärung haben wollten, dass deren Webseite keine geschützten Werke enthält, damit sie auf eben diese Webseite des LGs verlinken dürfen.
Fand das LG nicht so witzig und hat sich geweigert, eine solche auszustellen!


----------



## mcmrc1 (15. Juni 2017)

Youtube macht sich also auch Strafbar und Google ebenfalls...


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juni 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Dann müssen sie jetzt ja auch endlich google bestrafen!





mcmrc1 schrieb:


> Youtube macht sich also auch Strafbar und Google ebenfalls...





mannefix schrieb:


> Wie sieht das aus mit Outlook? Da kann theoretisch jeder "illigale Dateien" mit verschicken.




Entscheidender Unterschied auf den es hier ankommt:

Die Plattform muss die Verbreitung illegaler Downloads/Links/etc. zum_ hauptsächlichen Inhalt_ und Ziel _einschließlich Gewinnerzielungsabsicht_ haben.
Weder Google noch Microsoft noch sonstwer an vergleichbaren renommierten Plattformen ist da betroffen. Es geht einzig und alleine um die Plattformen, die sowas hauptsächlich und als Geschäftsmodell machen.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (15. Juni 2017)

@  Incredible Alk

Interessante, natürlich völlig willkürliche Argumentation des Gerichts, eben so wie sie es brauchen dass es passt.

Mal auf Kinderpornografie übertragen wäre es dann so:

Man darf Kinderpornografie anbieten, außer man tut es hauptsächlich und will damit Geld verdienen.

Entweder verbiete ich es allen, oder keinem. Ein Zwischendrin darf es hier nicht geben.

Was ein Müll. Aber die Justiz geht ja weltweit seit paar Jahren ziemlich den Bach runter.

@ Hatuja: Ja die heise-Aktion war echt Klasse! Vorallem gegen das hoch-korrupte "LG Hamburg"
Dass die dort Bediensteten noch nicht allesamt im Knast sitzen und wahrscheinlich noch fröhlich Steuergelder kassieren, ist ein Skandal.


----------



## nikon87 (15. Juni 2017)

mcmrc1 schrieb:


> Youtube macht sich also auch Strafbar und Google ebenfalls...


...und ich will auch nicht wissen wie viele "Urheberrechtsverletzungen" alleine hier im Forum jeden Tag begangen werden. Wenn ich mir alleine die verwendeten Profilbilder anschaue - wer von uns hat sich denn vorher das "Recht" eingeholt das jeweilige Bild verwenden zu dürfen? Wahrscheinlich genau 0. Alles illegal...gleich mal den Betreiber verklagen.

Ich muss sagen dieses Urteil ist ja im Grunde nur noch die Kirsche auf der Torte. Den Vogel abgeschossen hat man schon mit dem Urteil zum Streaming von vor 2 Monaten. Wie in dem verlinkten Artikel ja beschrieben steht müsste man eigentlich jetzt jedes Gerät, dass Mediendateien abspielen kann sofort verbieten. Das betrifft dann alle PCs, Smartphones, CD-/DVD-/MP3-/BD-/Whatever-Player, Kameras mit Bildschirm und und und...alles absolut illegal.

Wie hier schon jemand gesagt hat: Aus Sicht des EUGH schalten wir am besten das Internet komplett ab und kehren wieder zur Steinzeit zurück...


----------



## BxBender (15. Juni 2017)

mcmrc1 schrieb:


> Youtube macht sich also auch Strafbar und Google ebenfalls...



Bei Google einmal das Wort Porno eingeben, schon hagelt es eine Million Urheberrechtsverletzungen.
Wer wird dafür eingesperrt?

Viele Tracker sind Forenbasiert unsd arbeiten nicht kostendecked, da auf freiwillige Spenden angewiesen.
Die Listen quasi nur das auch in Forenbeiträge auf, dass, was ich bei Google über eine Sucheingabe genau so 1:1 angeboten bekomme.

Es gibt da also keinen grundlegenden Unterschied.
Angebot ist Angebot.

Wie will man als Webseitenbetreiber zudem sein Forum rechtlich gesehen 100%ig schützen?
Geht nicht.
Filtert man einfach alle Links weg, werden einfach Leerzeichen irgendwo eingefügt, schon ist der Filter umgangen.
Alles durchlesen lassen und dann filtern?
Viel Spaß auf einer kostenlosen Seite.
PC Games bräuchte dafür 10 Studenten als 1-Euro-Meute.
Bezahlt auch keiner, oder die Hefte kosten dann halt 9,99 pro Monat.

Anstatt solche tollen Gesetze nur aus Sicht der Industriellen zu entwerfen, sollte diese lieber darüber nachdenken, die Angebote für den Käufer interessanter zu gestalten.
Wieso dümpelt mein Kumpel auf dem Land noch mit gefühlt ISDN Geschwindigkeit herum, wenn im Fernseher Werbung für 4K Filme per Streaming gemacht werden?
Würde Sky nicht suamäßig viel Geld im Monat kosten, udn würde wie gesagt die Technik auch imemr mitspielen, dann könnten sich das auch mehr Leute leisten und auch zulegen.
Es muss also alles möglich sein und auch für die breite Masse erschwinglich genug sein, dass solche illegalen Sachen von alleine immer mehr nachlassen.
Bei mir funktioniert auch kein Netflix, Amazon Prime und der ganze Schrott.
Wenn diese dann auch noch eigene Serien und Filme produzieren, die man eigentlich toll findet (oder zumindest so erscheinen), da wird man von vornerein ausgeschlossen.
Was bleiben da für Alternativen?
Meiner Meinung nach hat u.a. die Filmindustrie noch viel zu lernen und technisch aufzuholen.


----------



## Echo321 (15. Juni 2017)

Die letzten Entscheidungen zeigen mir das der EuGH erfolgreicher von Lobbyisten beeinflusst wird als z.B. nationale Gerichte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juni 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Interessante, natürlich völlig willkürliche Argumentation des Gerichts, eben so wie sie es brauchen dass es passt.
> 
> Mal auf Kinderpornografie übertragen wäre es dann so:
> 
> Man darf Kinderpornografie anbieten, außer man tut es hauptsächlich und will damit Geld verdienen.



KiPos sind eine STRAFTAT, Urheberrechtsverletzung zunächst eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Das gleichzusetzen ist ungefähr so sinnvoll wie die Strafverfolgung und Strafhöhe gleichzusetzen ob ich in einer 30er Zone 45 fahre (Ordnungswidrigkeit) oder jemanden gezielt umfahre weil ich ihn doof finde (versuchter Mord).



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Entweder verbiete ich es allen, oder keinem. Ein Zwischendrin darf es hier nicht geben.


In dem Falle hast du die Wahl: Internet ja oder Internet nein.

Es ist übrigens ein Unterschied zwischen "es allen verbieten" und "alles verfolgen".
Natürlich ist es allen verboten Urheberrechtsverletzungen zu begehen. Nur gibt es weder die Möglichkeit noch die kapazität (noch ist es sinnvoll) alle Verletzungen zu verfolgen.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. Juni 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> "sowie die Bereitstellung illegaler Inhalte in Form von Links oder Einbettungen stellt eine "öffentliche Wiedergabe" gemäß EU-Urheberrechtsrichtlinie 2001/29/EG und damit eine Urheberrechtsverletzung dar."
> 
> Dann müssen sie jetzt ja auch endlich google bestrafen!
> 
> Google ist meine Nummer 1 wenn es darum geht Filme. Spiele, Pornos etc. zu suchen, da diese eben alle Seiten durchsucht und man gleich noch seinen OneClickHoster mit abgeben kann UND torrent auschließen kann


Weißt du was ein "Honeypot" ist? 😊


----------



## Seeefe (15. Juni 2017)

nikon87 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Ich muss sagen dieses Urteil ist ja im Grunde nur noch die Kirsche auf der Torte. Den Vogel abgeschossen hat man schon mit dem Urteil zum Streaming von vor 2 Monaten. Wie in dem verlinkten Artikel ja beschrieben steht müsste man eigentlich jetzt jedes Gerät, dass Mediendateien abspielen kann sofort verbieten. Das betrifft dann alle PCs, Smartphones, CD-/DVD-/MP3-/BD-/Whatever-Player, Kameras mit Bildschirm und und und...alles absolut illegal.



Laut Kommentarbereich zu genau diesem Urteil hier im Forum, war genau das von dir geschriebene gar nicht der Fall.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (15. Juni 2017)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Weißt du was ein "Honeypot" ist? 😊


In Deutschland unzulässig. Würde ansonsten auch in anderen Bereichen vieles einfacher machen.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. Juni 2017)

Also rein technisch gesehn stellt man sich mit mobilen Blitzern aber auch ins Halteverbot.😆


----------



## belerad (15. Juni 2017)

BxBender schrieb:


> ...



Ich verweise auf Kommentar #11 von Incredible Alk. Steht übrigens auch im Artikel.


----------



## nikon87 (15. Juni 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Laut Kommentarbereich zu genau diesem Urteil hier im Forum, war genau das von dir geschriebene gar nicht der Fall.


Ich entnehme den Kommentaren lediglich, dass es wohl sehr starke Auslegungssache ist. Und genau das ist das Problem, es wird nicht genau definiert damit man die Grenzen dann je nach Belieben verschieben kann. Das wiederum öffnet dann den Herren Abmahnanwälten alle Türen, weil keiner genau weiß ab wann so ein Gerät in den illegalen Bereich übergeht.


Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> In Deutschland unzulässig. Würde ansonsten auch in anderen Bereichen vieles einfacher machen.


Bei uns nennt sich das halt dann "Informant". Einem "Außenstehenden" wird eine "Belohnung" (z.B. Straffreiheit) angeboten damit er Informationen/Beweise besorgt, für deren Beschaffung sich der Gesetzgeber selbst strafbar machen müsste.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass das irgendeine Auswirkung hat.
> Sowas muss immer von Fall zu Fall entschieden werden, pauschalisieren kann man hier nicht.



Was auch heißt, das es nur nach jahrelangem Rechtsstreit, zu einem Urteil kommt und nicht wirklich Auswirkung auf die Szene hat, weil es in der Zeit schon 10 neue Seiten mit 50 anderen Domains gibt. Fester Server-IPs gibt es ja durch CDNs und DDOS-Schutz auch praktisch nicht mehr bei Seiten mit vielen Besuchern.



nikon87 schrieb:


> Bei uns nennt sich das halt dann "Informant". Einem "Außenstehenden" wird eine "Belohnung" (z.B. Straffreiheit) angeboten damit er Informationen/Beweise besorgt, für deren Beschaffung sich der Gesetzgeber selbst strafbar machen müsste.



Aber auch das ist in der StPO sehr genau geregelt.


----------



## efdev (15. Juni 2017)

nikon87 schrieb:


> Bei uns nennt sich das halt dann "Informant". Einem "Außenstehenden" wird eine "Belohnung" (z.B. Straffreiheit) angeboten damit er Informationen/Beweise besorgt, für deren Beschaffung sich der Gesetzgeber selbst strafbar machen müsste.



Aber immer aufpassen wenn dir das die nette Person in Blau (Grün) erzählt einfach ignorieren der will dich nur über den Tisch ziehen


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juni 2017)

BxBender schrieb:


> PC Games bräuchte dafür 10 Studenten als 1-Euro-Meute.



Wir bekommen nicht mal nen Euro. 




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es allen verboten Urheberrechtsverletzungen zu begehen. Nur gibt es weder die Möglichkeit noch die kapazität (noch ist es sinnvoll) alle Verletzungen zu verfolgen.



Zumal die Polizei und Gerichte auch mit anderen Delikten schon überlastet ist. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist als sehr groß, das das ganze schon vor der Anklageerhebung eingestellt wird, wenn man nicht gerade mehrere tausend Euro Gewinn gemacht hat. 
Wurde letztens erst berichtet, dass bei Observationen, die für 2 Monate vom Richter genehmigt werden , die Kripo wenn gerade mal für 2 Wochen das Personal abgestellt bekommt.


----------



## FaySmash (15. Juni 2017)

nach megaupload und uploaded wird wohl openload das nächste große ding


----------



## beercarrier (15. Juni 2017)

Spexxos schrieb:


> Und von wem bekommt der Staat sein Geld? Von den Bürgern. Also zahlen alle Bürger etwas was vermeintlich gut ist und von den alle was haben, egal ob sie es nutzten. Willkommen bei GEZ 2.0



alle bürger zahlen doch nicht. hab mich neulich mit einem "befreundeten" multimillionär unterhalten der über die archiaischen arbeitsgesetze geschimpft hat, wobei er meinte er sei jetzt von der 90st woche auf eine 60st woche downgegraded, der meinte das die linken parasiten menschen wie ihm oder menschen die auch nur 200.000€ im jahr machen wahnhaft etwas wegnehmen wollen.

ersten, der idiot ist wirklich in der woche mindestens 60 stunden im büro, arbeiten tut er am tag aber höchestens 3-5 st, den rest der zeit säuft er kaffee, beklagt sich über gott und die welt und wie ungerecht doch alles ist und klagt seiner sekretärin wie schlecht die arbeitsmoral seiner angestellten doch sei.

der typ zahlt dabei legal weniger steuern als ich (arbeitnehmer) und heult rum als wollte man ihn schlachten wobei er eh weniger zahlt als die leute die es sich nicht leisten können und dabei ist er der meinung das er für seine tätigkeit steuerlich auch noch was rauskriegen müsste weil er es schafft leute unter tarif zu bezahlen oder wie?

sry die welt ist nicht gerecht aber wenn man die ganzen menschen mit besonderem hintergrund dazu kriegen würde ihren teil zur gemeinschaftskasse beizusteuern und verhindern könnte das entscheidungsträger (politiker, richter) zu ihren playboyparties gehen wäre die würde des menschen unantastbar und die leute könnten sich auch wieder leisten virtuelle güter zu konsumieren, geht ja nicht darum jeden tag kaviar zu essen sondern nur darum den projektor zwei stunden laufen zu lassen summa summarum um 1€ stromkosten und 4€ personal und lizenzkosten,

aber die europa ist eben gern amerikanisch, freier markt von freiern, sozial ist was arbeit schafft 4,99€/st, leistung muss belohnt werden, rechte verwaltet, und brot und spiele nur für gute bürger ( die für 10€ die stunde dem chef in jedweder perversion zur verfügung stehen)


----------



## Eidgenosse1 (15. Juni 2017)

Schutz gibt es nur, wenn man verschlüsselt und auch selber etwas für tut. Das I2P Netzwerk zb. bietet mit Tahoe-LAFS einen verschlüsselten Storage, wie auch andere Dienste, zb. verschlüsseltes Bittorrent :

I2P Anonymes Netzwerk

Ja, es ist langsam. Aber je mehr mitmachen desto schneller wirds.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juni 2017)

beercarrier schrieb:


> alle bürger zahlen doch nicht. hab mich neulich mit einem "befreundeten" multimillionär unterhalten der über die archiaischen arbeitsgesetze geschimpft hat, wobei er meinte er sei jetzt von der 90st woche auf eine 60st woche downgegraded, der meinte das die linken parasiten menschen wie ihm oder menschen die auch nur 200.000€ im jahr machen wahnhaft etwas wegnehmen wollen.
> 
> ersten, der idiot ist wirklich in der woche mindestens 60 stunden im büro, arbeiten tut er am tag aber höchestens 3-5 st, den rest der zeit säuft er kaffee, beklagt sich über gott und die welt und wie ungerecht doch alles ist und klagt seiner sekretärin wie schlecht die arbeitsmoral seiner angestellten doch sei.
> 
> ...



Wobei man da vielleicht doch sagen sollte, auf alles über 1 Mio. € Einkommen 100% Steuer. Dann wäre auch ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1050€ kein Problem. Damit könnte man sich die ganze Bürokratie mit Hartz4, Bafög usw. sparen und das spart dann noch mal ordentlich Steuergelder, die in der Verwaltung verbrannt werden.


----------



## Eidgenosse1 (16. Juni 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man da vielleicht doch sagen sollte, auf alles über 1 Mio. € Einkommen 100% Steuer. Dann wäre auch ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1050€ kein Problem. Damit könnte man sich die ganze Bürokratie mit Hartz4, Bafög usw. sparen und das spart dann noch mal ordentlich Steuergelder, die in der Verwaltung verbrannt werden.




Was das wohl für Games gäbe, wenn nicht die Deadlines wären und man sich rein auf die Qualität besinnen könnte? Jungs von Enderal und Co. direkt ein BGE bezahlen und sie weitermachen lassen...


----------



## D0pefish (16. Juni 2017)

In solchen Spielen würde man lernen, dass, um beim Beispiel zu bleiben, BaföG und ALG II keine steuerbefreiten Abgaben sind aber genau das in den Vorrechnungen für Mäxchen Mastermännchen mit LTR-Affinität gerne verschwiegen wird. Mit anderen Worten: die Kohle geht zu großen Teilen direkt wieder dahin wo sie trugschlusshalber herkam. 

Merken die Jungs von der Presse eigentlich, dass sie hier mal wieder Dinge an die Öffentlichkeit ziehen, die vorher keinen interessiert haben. -> Kipo ähhm Kino.to = nie genutzt weil sah neben dem minderwertigen Kerninhalt nicht seriös aus, die Webseite _stank_ (ich erinnere an die legendäre Kino.to-Anleitung auf Chip.de, wenige Wochen bevor die _große Klappe_ zum letzen Mal fiel), Megaupload - nie bewusst genutzt, heutzutage gut zehnmal pro Jahr, denn einige legen ihre Shareware (!) immer noch dort bzw. dem Nachfolger ab, TPB - nie genutzt, sry - da waren torrents schon lange wieder out. Was ich sagen will: macht nur mehr Inhalte zu dem Thema - dann besteht endlich _öffentliches Interesse_. Entweder konsequent oder garnicht!  Merkwürdig szenekuschelnd Schatten zu reiten und dann, wenn es anfängt zu brennen, die _Fahne_ wehen zu lassen, wie der Wind steht, geht garnicht. Ok es geht aber erreicht selten einen brauchbaren Aufklärungswert sondern spaltet Anschaulichkeiten in zwei völlig unterinformierte Gruppen auf, die sich die Vorurteile in wilden Forendiskussionen um die bartlose Futterluke ballern, obwohl Wissen für fast jeden frei zugänglich ist. lol.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (16. Juni 2017)

FaySmash schrieb:


> nach megaupload und uploaded wird wohl openload das nächste große ding



Uploaded.to ist immer noch das ganz große Ding...


----------



## Fly_the_Twister (16. Juni 2017)

Spexxos schrieb:


> Und von wem bekommt der Staat sein Geld? Von den Bürgern. Also zahlen alle Bürger etwas was vermeintlich gut ist und von den alle was haben, egal ob sie es nutzten. Willkommen bei GEZ 2.0


Wenn das GEZ Geld sinnvoll verwendet wird sollte es reichen um die Kosten zu decken. Vieles ließe sich ala GEMA/Youtube bezahlen. Stattdessen bekommen wir für die GEZ Nachrichten die teilweise schlecht recherchiert und politisch motiviert sind, und sonstige Sendungen die keiner braucht. Beim Volkssport Fussball der übrigens auch von unseren Steuern unterstützt wird bekommen wir nicht einmal alle Spiele zu sehen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Juni 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Uploaded.to ist immer noch das ganz große Ding...



...und die Schließung dessen würde auch nichts ändern.
Anfangs wars Rapidshare. Als das gebustet wurde wars megaupload. Nachdem sie Kim weggetreten hatten ists jetzt uploaded. Wenn sie den zu machen gehn die restlichen zu share-online. Und sollte das jemals zugemacht werden (die Chance ist bei ziemlich genau Null bei dem Firmensitz...) macht eben wieder ein anderer ne Serverfarm auf.

Den Kampf gewinnt man nicht durch Strafverfolgung. Den Kampf kann man nur gewinnen indem das legale Angebot so viel besser ist, dass erstens weniger Menschen die illegalen Angebote nutzen wollen und zweitens der erwirtschaftete gewinn so groß wird, dass die paar "Schwarzfahrer" egal sind... weil einfangen kann man die eh nicht.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Den Kampf gewinnt man nicht durch Strafverfolgung. Den Kampf kann man nur gewinnen indem das legale Angebot so viel besser ist, dass erstens weniger Menschen die illegalen Angebote nutzen wollen und zweitens der erwirtschaftete gewinn so groß wird, dass die paar "Schwarzfahrer" egal sind... weil einfangen kann man die eh nicht.



Man merkt auch, wie besessen die Firmen daran arbeiten, alles zu verbessern, wie Origin und UPlay zeigen.


----------



## Bartolas (17. Juni 2017)

Was man in Deutschland oft vergisst ist das dem Staat das Thema relativ egal ist. Die einzig wertvollen Content Inhaber in Deutschland sind die DFL und ein paar Schlager Bands (meist über GEMA.). Filme u. Serien gibt es im Grunde nur vom Öffentlich Rechtlichen die sind bezahlt und Software wählt die Modelle meist so das sie schon an ihr Geld kommen. Bleiben noch Bücher und Zeitungen. 

Ich jedenfalls Glaube nicht das Deutschland oder Europa mittelbar ein Vermögen ausgibt um US Rechteinhaber zu schützen und deshalb bleibt auch jedes Gesetz eher eine Absichtserklärung.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Juni 2017)

Bartolas schrieb:


> Was man in Deutschland oft vergisst ist das dem Staat das Thema relativ egal ist. Die einzig wertvollen Content Inhaber in Deutschland sind die DFL und ein paar Schlager Bands (meist über GEMA.). Filme u. Serien gibt es im Grunde nur vom Öffentlich Rechtlichen die sind bezahlt und Software wählt die Modelle meist so das sie schon an ihr Geld kommen. Bleiben noch Bücher und Zeitungen.  Ich jedenfalls Glaube nicht das Deutschland oder Europa mittelbar ein Vermögen ausgibt um US Rechteinhaber zu schützen und deshalb bleibt auch jedes Gesetz eher eine Absichtserklärung.



Das heißt doch aber nicht, dass in DE und der EU nicht gegen Urheberechtverstöße vorgegangen wird. Eine seltsame Ansicht.
Es ist vollkommen egal, woher der Content kommt, sofern er eben geschützt ist.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2017)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das heißt doch aber nicht, dass in DE und der EU nicht gegen Urheberechtverstöße vorgegangen wird. Eine seltsame Ansicht.
> Es ist vollkommen egal, woher der Content kommt, sofern er eben geschützt ist.



Ja, für Europa.
Aber woanders interessiert man sich halt nicht dafür. 
Und je nachdem, wo du deinen Firmensitz hast, greift das Gesetzt des Landes, wo du eben deinen Firmensitz hast.
Einfach eine Briefkastenfirma aufmachen und das Problem ist beseitigt.


----------



## beercarrier (17. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, für Europa.
> Aber woanders interessiert man sich halt nicht dafür.
> Und je nachdem, wo du deinen Firmensitz hast, greift das Gesetzt des Landes, wo du eben deinen Firmensitz hast.
> Einfach eine Briefkastenfirma aufmachen und das Problem ist beseitigt.



sag das nicht. die industrie arbeitet schon an einer lösung. der weg ist auch schon recht klar gezeichnet, in britannien kann man da schon was von sehen. erst werden mit christlichen fundamentalisten und gutmenschen die den einzig richtigen weg kennen gegen offensichtliche misstände vorgegangen z.b. pornofilter dann wird gegen fake news und hetze vorgegangen. und im letzten schritt wird die wirtschaftliche handlungsfähigkeit geschützt. und bitte glaube nicht das die eu nicht beeinflussbar ist oder die unternehmen bzw wirtschaftsmagnaten nicht langfristig strategisch denken und handeln können.


----------



## Bartolas (19. Juni 2017)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das heißt doch aber nicht, dass in DE und der EU nicht gegen Urheberechtverstöße vorgegangen wird. Eine seltsame Ansicht.
> Es ist vollkommen egal, woher der Content kommt, sofern er eben geschützt ist.



Es wird dagegen vorgegangen aber eher wie bei Fahrrad Diebstahl. Gut füllen Sie die Anzeige aus wir werden das dann bearbeiten. Wenn der Inhaber den Täter nicht Quasi mitliefert passiert da nicht viel.


----------

